# tire and clutch help please



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just bought a 2012 can am 1000 outlander xt. a buddy of mine has a new set of 29.5 laws he will sell me for $400. Do you guys think that if i put the outlaws on I will have to do any clutch or spring work and if so what will I have to do. Or.... is there another type of tire that would be better for my bike. Help please!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shouldn't need to do anything. But ostacruiser is the man to ask. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have taptalk but how do i send this to him


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Find him maybe search not sure but if you do then at the top it says pm hit it and send away.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

He is on facebook also (www.facebook.com/ostacruiser)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And here

MudInMyBlood Forums - View Profile: ostacruiser


----------

